

Transcendent Memory: making use of non-persistent storage - DarkShikari
http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/1169136

======
andrewcooke
> [...] a class of memory that is of unknown and dynamically variable size, is
> addressable only indirectly by the kernel, can be configured either as
> persistent or as "ephemeral" (meaning it will be around for awhile, but
> might disappear without warning), and is still fast enough to be
> synchronously accessible [...]

did they mean "transient" rather than "transcendent"?!

------
DarkShikari
A more detailed link in addition to the one above:

<http://oss.oracle.com/projects/tmem/>

